# RIP Sweet Queenie



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Some of you may remember when I was taking care of Queenie just a few months ago while my friend went hunting. You might remember how stressed I was that she was suffering, how she could barely walk and was cold out in the run over the weekend. The following weekend I went to his house to care for her every day, and felt miserable leaving her out there every day to come home and tend to my own dogs.

I just got off the phone with John. He took Queenie to the vet this morning. Over the past few days, she had become crippled, paralyzed, blind. She was barely able to scoot around to change position on the blankets in the living room. She had not been outside in 4 days. 

John took her in more than 5 years ago. She had not been treated well for several years, and he felt badly for her. She started her life with John's step dad so many years ago and was a ferocious young beauty. I met her once back when she was about 2 years old, but only thru the window of the house-she was a force to be reckoned with. From there, when her owner passed away, she went to John's brother, who knew nothing about the breed and seemed not to care, and then to John. He loved her and gave her the comfort of a good home and tender touch. 

Queenie was 17 and 1/2 years old, to the best of Johns knowledge. Now she is finally at the Bridge and running free in the wind and in no pain. 

Rest In Peace, sweet Queenie. Run free!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

So glad she is at peace now...

Tanya


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree so glad she is at peace now and not in pain anymore.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

a special prayer to all those that save the unsalveable and give them peace.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What a wonderful long life she had.









RIP dear Queenie


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am glad that Queenie is at rest now. I hope your friend is able to cope.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of Queenie. So very sad. RIP Queenie.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldoga special prayer to all those that save the unsalveable and give them peace.


Yes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I remember Queenie.









rest peacefully Queenie


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow. RIP.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to John and you, I am glad she is at peace.
Run Free Queenie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Rest in peace, Queenie


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Queenie. I also remember Queenie. Isn't it amazing that we can do everything for our dogs and their lives are cut short yet Queenie had a harder life than many and lived over 17 years?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Qyn, you are so right! Queenie amazed us with her will power to live. She was truly a perfect old gal in her own rights. 

Thank you all for your kind words! I will pass them on to John as he heals from the trauma of letting her go.


----------

